# Agitação Marítima - Depressão Paula 9/10/10



## Jorge_scp (9 Out 2010 às 20:54)

Locais: Boca do Inferno, Cabo Raso (Cascais), Azenhas do Mar (Sintra)


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2010 às 20:57)

Fotos espectaculares, Jorge.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Out 2010 às 21:06)

Veterano disse:


> Fotos espectaculares, Jorge.



Já vi as tuas, e não são menos epectaculares... Convido-te a colocares as fotos da Foz do Douro neste tópico, já que são do mesmo evento, se quiseres. Ficaria mais completo.

Um abraço


----------



## 1337 (9 Out 2010 às 21:11)

impressionante
principalmente as duas ultimas excelente


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2010 às 21:23)

No Estoril, nada tão especial como as vossas que já vi hoje, mas fica o registo, que terminou com uma célula monumental e muita chuva (a que viria a gerar a rajada dos 109km/h em Queluz)







(zoom digital manhoso)


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2010 às 21:56)

Vou colocar umas fotos mais "pacíficas".


----------



## Rain (9 Out 2010 às 22:42)

Grandes fotos


----------



## iceworld (9 Out 2010 às 23:20)

Cuidado com esses passeios junto ao Mar. 

Onda galga paredão no Porto, fere três pessoas e danifica seis veículos.

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...ere+tres+pessoas+e+danifica+seis+veiculos.htm


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2010 às 00:01)

*Agitação marítima provoca dois feridos e danifica*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/eKNkJ685rAIeptIouJsK"]AgitaÃ§Ã£o marÃ*tima provoca dois feridos e danifica  - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]​
*Cais de Santa Cruz da Graciosa atingido pelo mar*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/c4mSYMzSIlogOJsJPIcL"]Cais de Santa Cruz da Graciosa atingido pelo mar - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Ondulação máxima = 14,8 m de altura

ONTEM:

*Chuva forte provocou estragos em várias zonas de L*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/4PrLWTet9Dmbc3QNC4o5"]Chuva forte provocou estragos em vÃ¡rias zonas de L - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2010 às 22:34)

O mar esteve impressionante, belas fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Out 2010 às 22:39)

Grandes fotos!!! Parabens a todos as que as tiraram!!! Agora esperamos por outra Paula!!! para ver mais do mesmo... 
Mas para ja esta bem bom!!


----------

